# longest game you have ever kept.



## DJPlace (Apr 7, 2012)

also saying i keep my games forever don't count for an answer the only i can think is mortal kombat for ps3. april to november.


----------



## Click This (Apr 7, 2012)

I've only ever traded in games that I got from a trade that I absolutely don't care about. Otherwise, I have all the games that I ever bought or obtained.
The first game that came into my possession was either Pokemon Yellow or Sim City for Windows DOS, though.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought Fallout 3, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Borderlands, Soul Calibur IV, Tales of Vesperia, and Dead Space at the same time that I bought my Xbox 360 and I still have them all...


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't traded in any of my games for years now...got a nice little collection growing


----------



## Paarish (Apr 7, 2012)

i think I have pokemon blue around here somewhere... but since I don't know where it is i guess it don't count 

My copy of Golden Sun is in my drawer


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Apr 7, 2012)

man thats a long list i have all my ps2 games in prime condition from when they came out from the metal gear solid series and many other games and my wii games in prime condition considering i use usb loaders (: and i have a ps2 from when it first game out and it still going strong .... and n64 and goldeneye 007 game.... only game i need for n64 but i want more thought anywyas..... (:


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 7, 2012)

The oldest game I own is probably Diddykong Racing for the N64. I think that was the first title I had with my N64. Unless Super Mario 64 predates it, I had that too.
Though we have a bunch of NES and SNES games in my house too, like Chrono Trigger.

I only traded games in during my xbox360 days as a console gamer, since I had a job, but not one good enough to fund all the games I wanted.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

My copy of "Crash Bash"
I used to love the game, now I love the slogan of the game because it makes me laugh when im feeling immature
"Who wants to bash with crash"
Lol @Beastiality


----------



## FailName (Apr 7, 2012)

I still have the first game I ever had, a gameboy shooter by the name of Battle Unit Zeoth. 

I can't remember ever trading in games, but I can recall some games that I've lost or given away.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2012)

I still own every game I bought.

Never traded them in (except for 2 games that I got with my 360)


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2012)

When I was younger I had to trade my games in because, well, I needed the money to put towards new games. I kept some for years, but when you haven't played a game, know you probably won't play it again, and see something you want to play, we parted ways.

I'm trying to hold on to my games longer now, unless it is so uninteresting/bad that I feel dirty holding onto it.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 7, 2012)

These days I trade in everything. Longest game I kept in recent memory was Alan Wake.

Before that I played my flat mate's copy. Then bought my own. Traded that in. Then bought it again.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't traded in any of the games I bought yet but i'm planning on trading in some of my 3DS games that I don't play anymoire.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2012)

I keep all my games; except the boring ones.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 8, 2012)

The game I have kept the longest? Most likely would be Legend of Kage for the NES.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Sonic for the Sega Genesis.

I have almost every single game I've ever owned, minus a few that I couldn't be arsed to keep because they were so worthless.

Honestly, I'd rather have the nostalgia a few years down the line instead of the $3.75 I'll get for a $60 game at GameShit.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2012)

Not to mention that you can get good money once the game is well out of print.

I have sold some rare games on Ebay for $250 or more.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably my old NES games like Talespin, Super Mario 1 & 3 and a few others. So that'd be closer to 20 years, maybe more. Still play the games sometimes with the NES, but since the connection method to the TV is not really compatible with digital signal input, the console is mostly collecting dust. Still wouldn't sell it though, because it works and, well, "Ah the nostalgia".


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 8, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3
that's because I lost the multicart were I had Mario 1

that was the first videogame I ever played


----------



## Forstride (Apr 8, 2012)

The only games I have physical copies of ATM are my 3DS games, 3 N64 games, and 2 SNES games, but those were all bought within the past year.  If I had to guess, I'd probably say Pokemon Diamond.  I got it at launch, and played it through 2009, with over 400 hours logged.

I used to trade in games all the time, cause I didn't have money for new games, and at one point in time (From like 2008 to 2010), I had an "addiction" to trading consoles for other ones on craigslist and whatnot.  I've had at least 3 Wiis, 2 360s, 2 PSPs, and other consoles that I've traded for.  Right now, all I own is a 360, 3DS, and N64.  Had a Wii, but I gave it to my mom and little sister for them to play.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pokemon silver, Kept it with me for almost 10 years.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Pokemon silver, Kept it with me for almost 10 years.


and the internal battery died and with it your +250hs savefile


----------



## Smuff (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a boxful of Spectrum cassettes from the 80's.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never traded a single game.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 8, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon silver, Kept it with me for almost 10 years.
> ...


I Dumped the save file on my comp before my cartridge  broke


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't traded in a single game. True story.

I'm always concerned that one day I'll want to go back to it or I buy cheap used games anyway. It's even worse with achievements nowadays when I'll go "Well, I'll get all those achievements... one day".

I do still have my copy of Pokemon Yellow (although it's broken) and a copy of Pokemon Crystal. I used to have a copy of Pokemon Silver but I lost it when I went on vacation once. I also have my selection of PSX games but I don't own anything older than that, nor would I ever want to.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 8, 2012)

never traded in a game in my life, doesn't pay off really, gonna do it for kid icarus though


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't trade in my used games at all. I have sold off some to collectors tho, but only ones that I'll never be going back to play again.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I haven't traded in a single game. True story.
> 
> I'm always concerned that one day I'll want to go back to it or I buy cheap used games anyway. It's even worse with achievements nowadays when I'll go "Well, I'll get all those achievements... one day".
> 
> I do still have my copy of Pokemon Yellow (although it's broken) and a copy of Pokemon Crystal. I used to have a copy of Pokemon Silver but I lost it when I went on vacation once. I also have my selection of PSX games but I don't own anything older than that, nor would I ever want to.



My Steam account.

"Well, I'll get to all those games... one day."


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2012)

The only game I sold was Monkey Ball for Wii.
Very bad control in mini games.
I kept it 1 month, played it one time only.


I kept all my other games, except my NES+games which I was forced to sold to my aunt's children when I was young 
A very bad thing which I regret doing.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think it was Metal Gear Solid. I bought it long before I had a PSX, and sold it along with my PSX about a year or so after I got a PS2. I keep most games I have unless I'm 100% certain I'm _not_ going to finish them again (this holds true for most RPGs, except those I keep so that I can lend them to other people).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> My Steam account.
> 
> "Well, I'll get to all those games... one day."



Lies, you have Amnesia. And no one ever plays Amnesia after the first time they pee themselves.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure which is older, my copy of Pokemon yellow or my copy of the original crash bandicoot 

Probably yellow, but reassessing the question I've never traded a game in


----------



## elgarta (Apr 8, 2012)

I still have a copy of California Games for the Sega Master System sitting outside my bedroom. We actually cleared out our old Sega games years ago, so this counts in my mind 

Otherwise I'd probably say Secret of Mana for the SNES. Pretty sure I still have the box and map that game with it around here too


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I still have a copy of California Games for the Sega Master System sitting outside my bedroom. We actually cleared out our old Sega games years ago, so this counts in my mind
> 
> Otherwise I'd probably say Secret of Mana for the SNES. Pretty sure I still have the box and map that game with it around here too



He means games that you kept forever, and then sold. You can't still own it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > My Steam account.
> ...



I plan to make it a point to beat at least one game this summer break,  as I'll only have to worry about work and the girlfriend at that point.  Amnesia is a very likely choice.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 8, 2012)

DS1 said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a copy of California Games for the Sega Master System sitting outside my bedroom. We actually cleared out our old Sega games years ago, so this counts in my mind
> ...



Hmm, then it'd be Lufia 2 for the SNES. Bought that one back when it came out over here (Titled Lufia) and only sold it maybe 4-5 years ago. Considering I don't really sell games unless I no longer have a need for them, this doesn't happen very often .


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 9, 2012)

Both Golden Sun titles for the GBA. I will probably never sell these two games.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2012)

The longest one I've kept has to be The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, and Oracle of Seasons (though I lost Seasons). I kept Golden Sun 1 & 2 for a few years, and I have a wrapped copy of Golden Sun: Dark Dawn. I'm tempted to open it an play it. All the other games I've had almost always end up on Gamestop's used shelves, though I've give quite a few away to my less fortunate friends.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

I traded in all of my N64 games b/c my N64 broke. I was only a foolish 9 year old so I didn't know any better. I regret it to this day.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 9, 2012)

I've never traded stuff in, the oldest game I have is Treasure Island Dizzy for the Atari ST. Not really sure why I've kept it, I don't even have anything it'll run on  (assuming the disc's contents survived this long)


----------



## thaddius (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never traded in a game. Perish the thought!


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 9, 2012)

When my original gameboy broke, I traded all my games to friends & school mates (can't even remember what for). Except one: partially because of nostalgia, mostly because nobody wanted it:

Kirby's pinball land.

It's possible I still have that cartridge (though I have nothing to play it with), but I'm not sure. If not, then my oldest game is either Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo (on floppy disks!) or command & conquer (the very first game).


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 11, 2012)

My oldest game?

Probably Kirby's Dreamland for the original Gameboy.

First game I've ever beat.  Best game ever.

(I'm not counting the copy of Tetris for the GB - because my original copy got stolen, and I ended up getting a replacement copy from my mom's insurance.)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 11, 2012)

Bare Knuckle 3 for the Sega Genesis


----------



## h8uthemost (Apr 11, 2012)

I personally think trading in/selling games are for the lame. I have games in my physical collection dating back to the 80's. And whether they sucked or not, I kept them.

Bunch of lamers in this thread... 

EDIT: You lamers, don't get your panties in a wad. I'm only kidding.

(actually, I'm not, I think you guys suck)


----------



## Cyan (Apr 11, 2012)

I think my oldest game is a Game&Watch for two players (Boxing game, still working).


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 11, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I think my oldest game is a Game&Watch for two players (Boxing game, still working).


do you want to sell, i'd buy for any price


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I have Harry Potter and the Philospher's Stone for GBC the longest. Really fun game actually.
It would have been Pokémon Blue but I lost that one.

I actually trade a lot of my games, especially those for Wii and DS.
Don't have the money to afford all those games.


----------



## pubert09 (Apr 11, 2012)

I still have a box of genesis games.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 11, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > I think my oldest game is a Game&Watch for two players (Boxing game, still working).
> ...


No, sorry 
I already have regrets to have been forced to sell my NES when I was young to someone who certainly destroyed it in less than a month (my cousins   ). I wished I had kept all my consoles, I'm nostalgic and a collector.


----------



## Langin (Apr 11, 2012)

Ehm Super Mario World for the Gameboy Advance. ^^

One of my last games I own as ex-gamer. It is still one of the best and most deep games I ever played.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2012)

The oldest game I own is either Bart's Nightmare or Terminator 2: The Arcade Game for the Super Nintendo. Got them back in 1993 and to my knowledge, they still work to this day.


----------



## Arras (Apr 11, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> I think I have Harry Potter and the Philospher's Stone for GBC the longest. Really fun game actually.
> It would have been Pokémon Blue but I lost that one.
> 
> I actually trade a lot of my games, especially those for Wii and DS.
> Don't have the money to afford all those games.


Hey, I have that game as well. It was one of my first GBC games, probably only second to Top Gun: Firestorm. I think it was my first ever RPG and possibly the first game I finished.
The only game I ever traded was Medabots RPG Rokusho Version, I think. I traded it with some dude I met when we were on a holiday. I got The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap in return, so it wasn't a bad deal, but still... I liked that game. I'm not sure how long I had it before I traded it, but it must've been a pretty long time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2012)

Over the years I've always bought consoles late. (case in point, my first 360 was bought last year) 
And back when I was young (yes, I was young once) there was nowhere apart from pawn shops to trade in games.
And then the games weren't worth much since they were "old" by the time I played them. 
So I've still got most of the games I ever owned and liked, including thirty titles for the Atari 2600. 
The oldest would be Combat which came with the console.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think I've ever sold or traded any of my games. That said, the game I've had the longest is... sigh.

Frogger: He's Back!


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 15, 2012)

Never traded any of my games.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

I still have this.
Got it in 2003.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 16, 2012)

I've only ever traded or sold 3 games. Otherwise I still have everything dating back to the 2600.

Edit so thinking about it, I guess 29 years. We had pong too, but I think the batteries corroded when I dug it out one day and dad tossed it. Not sure though.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 16, 2012)

I wasn't even born when this game came out but I have an orginal copy of Tetris for the Gameboy lying around here somewhere.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

Chrono trigger


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2012)

I almost never trade in games... Im pretty sure i still have my copy of Donkey Kong Land 2 that came with my Game Boy Pocket. Which i got in... 1997?




Crap.


----------

